

Things JSConf got right that every conference needs to learn from - typicaljoe
http://blog.joesgoals.com/2009/04/29/thisjsconf-win/

======
guybrush0
Sounds like it was awesome! An SO track is an innovation I've not heard of
before but hope to see spread to other conferences.

